
Which payment system do you use at your startup? - stealthmodeclan
It seems PayPal transaction costs are higher but it offers really good fraud protection.<p>Our chargeback rates declined and conversion rate improved when we made a switch from Stripe to Paypal.<p>Stripe offers lower transaction fees but it&#x27;s more susceptible to chargeback fraud. It also offers USD settlements.<p>This is from a non US startup.
======
aminmemon
We at [http://draftss.com](http://draftss.com) use 2checkout. We haven't had
any problems yet but we find the transaction fees to be very high, we are
paying 5.4% + $0.45 per transaction. We are looking forward to switch to
Stripe using Stripe Atlas as Stripe isn't available in our country yet.

Would love to checkout if there are any other good alternatives with lower
transaction fees.

